# Painted sprinkler head



## itsasurewin

Hi guys,

Quick question here.   I know in NFPA 25 says that painted heads shall be replace.   I've noticed that a lot of sprinkler heads have been painted over (which is very minor, fusible link not fully covered.  Pretty much brush just grace the fusible link) during my inspection.  What are acceptable ways to clean paint from a sprinkler head without replacing the heads entirely? or you just tell them to fully replace the heads.  FYI these are instituional heads.

Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cda

replace them

if you start getting into letting people clean heads, they may think they can clean them all.  Or a sprinkler company comes along and says there are  painted heads, and the owner says "well the inspector lets me clean them, what is the problem?

or there allowed to be cleaned, fire happens and no water!!!!!!!!!!!!!  oh no fire marshal bill

now to what degree you are able to sleep at night, as far as what a little paint looks like to you is another story.


----------



## mark handler

NFPA requires replacement of all sprinkler heads with any foreign material on their surface (paint, caulk, texture coating, etc.).

Replacement, NOT CLEANING.


----------



## itsasurewin

Thanks CDA and Mark for your quick reply.  I have the same opinion.  The heads will be fully replaced.


----------



## fireguy

The problem is how much paint is too much?  Will too much insulate the fusible link from melting at the proper temperature?  Will too much paint seal the parts that are supposed to release?

When we get that kind of response, I ask who the inspector is and did the inspector give them something in writing?  If I see a report from the FM stating that the painted heads are OK, they are OK.  But I get a copy of  the report and put it in the customers file.  But, we still write up the problem. And I have never had the customer produce the FM report.


----------



## Coug Dad

If the paint is on the escutheon it should not be an issue. Any paint on the frame, deflector or operating mechanism should call for the head to be replaced.


----------



## tmurray

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> If the paint is on the escutheon it should not be an issue. Any paint on the frame, deflector or operating mechanism should call for the head to be replaced.


I agree. It's not only a matter of if the fuseable link, but residual paint on the sprinkler head could affect the spray pattern of the sprinkler itself.


----------



## FM William Burns

> What are acceptable ways to clean paint from a sprinkler head without replacing the heads entirely? or you just tell them to fully replace the heads.


The heads must be replaced!


----------



## Builder Bob

The thing that I like to point out is that cleaners and solvents may affect the operation of the sprinkler bulb and/or seal under the tangible bulb. Anybody rememebr the recall for omega sprinkler a few years ago when the rubber seals were breaking down and not allowing the sprinkler head to activate?

point being, if I use a solvent to clean the bulbs and the solvent reacts with the plug or the rubber seal under the plug, it may affect sprinkler head performance 2.) any liablility from lack of spinkler head operation better be on the sprinkler contractor ------- that is why they get paid the big bucks......


----------



## cda

OFF with thier HEADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry wrong forum


----------



## Insurance Engineer

IF you do not want to be the "bad guy" ask them to send the sprinklers to UL for testing. As soon as UL sees the paint they will fail.ops


----------

